# Customs and moving to France



## Seanee

Hi folks. We are in process if buying house in Lot & Garonne to live in permanently. Later this year we will be moving our things. Problem is I have a collection of classic motorcycles and I want to bring at least some of them with me. I understand I can avoid import duty and VAT if I'm moving permanently to France and have owned the vehicles for more than 6 months. I don't necessarily want to ride all of the bikes on the road. Has anybody in the forum done this do you know what declarations need to made where and when?


----------



## Bevdeforges

OK - one "gotcha" you may not be aware of is that, even if your vehicles are kept on your own property and never go out on the public way, you still have to register them and insure them. (This is true for all sorts of "vehicles" - including in our case, a horse trailer that is currently serving as a storage shed in our yard.) 

Carte grise (certificat d'immatriculation) to start. Then check the section on Controle technique. Apparently there is pending regulation requiring a controle technique for all motorcycles of 125cc or greater - but it is on hold until October, 2022. As they say, "stay tuned."


----------



## Clic Clac

Transferring your primary residence to France







www.douane.gouv.fr




.


----------



## Seanee

Thanks. Perfect.


----------

